# Mobile Writing Solution



## Moonbat (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I have looked on-line but I thought 'what better place to find out about writer's writing solutions than a writing forum' so I'm going to ask here.

I am looking to get myself a mobile writing solution - I define this as a method of writing that I can quickly and easily setup anywhere and write - I prefer to write on a keyboard (and yes I already have paper note pads around so please don't suggest that) but currently the only place I have it set up to write is in my home office (upstairs) this is proving to be a bad to place to write since the arrival of my daughter, so I'm hoping to get some kind of solution that I can easily pull out downstairs or in the bedroom to write on.

I'm currently thinking some kind of small laptop or tablet with a keyboard, I just wonder what you guys/gals use or have tried without success. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Nov 24, 2016)

I used to write on an iPad but I found the on-screen keyboard too limiting, so I splashed out on a laptop for my 50th birthday. With a backpack type bag I find it infinitely portable and I bring it with me most places now. There's even room for the power cord, as mine has a poor battery life. Quick and easy to open up and start writing.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 24, 2016)

I used to edit on a laptop - but I found the trackpad over-sensitive and ended up accidentally inserting extra things into the text. I decided to read on an evening instead.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder (Nov 24, 2016)

I have found i can write on a seven inch tablet.


----------



## Nick B (Nov 24, 2016)

Get yourself a cheap tablet (there are plenty of great tablets under £150) and a bluetooth keyboard case. You can pick one up on ebay for £20. Instant tiny laptop.

I have an nvidia shield k1 and it rocks.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 24, 2016)

I use a decade old notebook, it doesn't work if it's not plugged in, it should be dead, really.

If I were to replace it I'd probably go with Quellist and get a small tablet/Bluetooth keyboard.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Nov 25, 2016)

I use an iPad with the great new Scrivener app. Its sync feature is really smooth so it's always up to date with what's on my Mac, and vice versa. 

pH


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Nov 26, 2016)

I haven't personally tried it, but a colleague uses this foldable keyboard:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00QRQZQR8/?tag=brite-21
I have seen it in action, however, and it looks pretty sweet Plus it folds up into something small and portable.


----------

